
A Conversation on Venture Exits - bosky101
https://medium.com/@bhaskerkode/a-conversation-on-venture-exits-75baa3f7175d
======
togaen
"Buyers do not buying the company for of the investors."

What? I can't understand half of this article because it is so poorly written.

